# 2016 Les Paul Classic $1500



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Even a year ago i would have said this was a fair price but with what i see people asking lately seems like a great deal. No affiliation.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

After Christmas is like Christmas... good price should sell quick.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That first picture...it looks bent! Really bad camera lens distortion.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I love that the guy posting saw that the display picture is absolutely dickered and was still like “fuck ya!!! This picture is amazing”


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Oh man, was saving up for a hollow body but now i want this


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I had a few people offer me Classics plus cash for my ES-335 but I considered them lower end LPs so didn't go for any of those offers. For one with wood grain like this, I might have considered it.


----------

